# 2015 NBA Draft Thread



## 29380

*2nd Best Odds(Top 5 lock)

Lottery probabilities*

1st: 19.9% 
2nd: 18.8%
3rd: 17.1%
4th: 31.9%
5th: 12.4%

*DraftExpress Top 5 Rankings(as of 4/15/15)*: 

1. Karl Towns	
2. Jahlil Okafor	
3. Emmanuel Mudiay
4. D'Angelo Russell	
5. Justise Winslow	

*Chad Ford Top 5 Rankings(as of 4/15/15)*:

1. Karl Towns	
2. Jahlil Okafor	
3. Emmanuel Mudiay
4. D'Angelo Russell	
5. Kristaps Porzingis

* Sam Vecenie(CBSSports.com) Top 5 Rankings(as of 4/15/15)*:

1. Karl Towns	
2. Jahlil Okafor	
3. Emmanuel Mudiay
4. D'Angelo Russell	
5. Justise Winslow

*SBNation.com Top 5 Rankings(as of 4/15/15)*:

1. Karl Towns	
2. Justise Winslow 
3. Jahlil Okafor	
4. D'Angelo Russell	
5. Emmanuel Mudiay

*Big Towns: Is Kentucky Big Man Ready to Star for the Knicks?
**Should Jahlil Okafor Be the Knicks’ Center of Attention?*
*Is D’Angelo Russell a Guard the Knicks Should Shoot For?*
*Will There Ever Be Justise for the Knicks?*


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

The top-5 has declared as expected


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

*Marbury raves about mystery draft stud in China: ‘Got his own style’*


----------



## 29380




----------



## R-Star

Coach Fish said:


> *Marbury raves about mystery draft stud in China: ‘Got his own style’*


Mystery draft stud.......


Anyone who pays attention to the draft knows who Mudiay is. Anyone who doesn't isn't going to read that article. 

Shut up New York Post.


----------



## 29380

*Karl-Anthony Towns raves about Phil Jackson: ‘Knows how to win’*



> "If I have the opportunity to ever play for the Knicks, that's what I would love to do.''
> 
> Towns still has his Knicks ballcap in his bedroom in Jersey.
> 
> “Yeah, in this area growing up, you don't have the money to have the NBA League Pass, so you got the local teams,'' Towns said. “I always got a chance to watch the MSG channel and watch the Knicks play. I grew up to have a lot of respect for the Knicks.''


----------



## UD40

NYK can pretty much go BPA.


----------



## 29380

Coach Fish said:


> *'Great-looking kid' talk leads to fine*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599312366723944448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599312700557000705


----------



## 29380

*NBA Combine Day 1 Roundup*



> CHICAGO -- The 2015 NBA Combine officially got underway on Thursday, with 62 of the top Draft-eligible prospects showing off their skills, athleticism and personalities as they ran through on-court drills and off-court interviews for team personnel and media at the Quest Multisport Complex in the Windy City.
> 
> Here's a recap of some of the day's highlights:
> 
> The Naismith College Player of the Year, Winconsin's Frank Kaminsky, drew a sizeable crowd as he met with the media. Kaminsky didn't participate in the workouts, but said he did meet with Phil Jackson and the Knicks' front office.
> [email protected]: "I know they run the Triangle Offense & I think I could do well in that kind of system." #KnicksDraft15 pic.twitter.com/AOcFRLbasm
> 
> — NBA New York Knicks (@nyknicks) May 14, 2015
> Notre Dame point guard Jerian Grant stands out as one of the most experienced players in this class, entering the Draft as a five-year senior. "It means I'm more ready right now," he told reporters. "But at the same time I can still get a lot better." Grant said he had a meeting with Knicks brass, in which they discussed the Triangle Offense in some depth and how he might fit.
> Texas big man Myles Turner, who intrigues scouts as a potential stretch big in the NBA, says he's out to prove that he's the complete package for whichever team drafts him.
> [email protected]_Turner: "I want to show I’m more than a basketball player, I’m a student of the game.” #KnicksDraft15
> 
> — NBA New York Knicks (@nyknicks) May 14, 2015
> Kansas swingman Kelly Oubre said he met with the Knicks and that he's ready to help out whichever team selects him next month.
> [email protected] on meeting w/ the #Knicks: "Coach Phil is definitely a legend & it was an honor to sit in front of that group of people."
> 
> — NBA New York Knicks (@nyknicks) May 15, 2015
> Notre Dame's Pat Connaughton posted a 44' vertical jump, tying the Knicks' own Shane Larkin for a Combine record.
> Best 'bites:
> 
> Question for Stanley Johnson: “Why should an NBA team draft you?” Answer: “Because I’m the best player in the draft."
> 
> — Jonah Ballow (@jonahballow) May 14, 2015
> Gotta love the confidence of UNLV's Christian Wood saying he has the most potential in the draft.
> 
> — charlie widdoes (@charliewiddoes) May 14, 2015


----------



## 29380

*OSU’s Russell: Sorry about ‘silly’ Phil fine, could do ‘damage’ with Melo*



> Ohio State point guard D’Angelo Russell made it a point to apologize to Phil Jackson during their interview Friday at the NBA draft combine.
> 
> The Zen Master was fined an undisclosed amount in March for making an innocuous comment about Russell after attending an Ohio State game, calling him “a great prospect.’’
> 
> “I actually apologized to him when I met with him today,’’ Russell said. “He kind of winked and smiled. I don’t know if it hurt his bank account at all. I apologized to him for that.”
> 
> The league rules are in place to prevent NBA executives from making remarks that could persuade an underclassman to enter the draft.
> 
> “It didn’t have anything to do with me declaring,’’ Russell said. “It definitely was an honor to see him at our gym. I definitely think [the fine] was silly.’’
> 
> Russell is considered a top-5 pick and said Friday he believes, “I’m the best player in the draft.’’
> 
> However, he didn’t seem to have a clue about the Knicks’ offensive system.
> 
> “I’ve actually been hearing about a triangle,’’ Russell said. “I never knew what it was. I don’t have any intel on that.”
> 
> He seemed more excited to potentially join forces with Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> “Oh, man — that’s beautiful, knowing … the damage we could do in this league together,’’ Russell said.


----------



## 29380

*Duke’s Winslow bonds with Carmelo; says he can be ‘great’*



> Justise Winslow, Duke’s athletic combo forward coming off a national title, said he feels it would be no problem fitting in alongside Carmelo Anthony despite their similar positions. And they have had no problems bonding, either.
> 
> Last week, Winslow attended a Yankees game with his new Roc Nation agency and sat with Anthony and his young son, Kiyan.
> 
> “Of course Carmelo loves playing for the Knicks — I know he loves playing for the Knicks,’’ Winslow said Friday at the NBA draft combine. “Our conversation wasn’t how I’d fit in with the Knicks. Our conversation was the adjustment from college to the league and how my workouts were going. He’s being a mentor for a similar guy, similar path, national champion freshman year. It’s great to have a guy like that who accomplished so much to look out for you.’’
> 
> Winslow, who has been as high as five on recent mock drafts, met with the Knicks on Wednesday. His big NCAA Tournament lifted him into the Knicks’ conversation. Their pick will be no worse than No. 5, but a lot of speculation exists they would trade down if they fell that far.
> 
> “I was picking their brain on what direction the team is going in,” Winslow said. “They have a lot of different ways to go in the offseason.”
> 
> The biggest priority is adding a big man to the roster, and Winslow measured just 6-foot-6 ¹/₂ at the combine despite playing the 4 spot down the season’s stretch. The
> 
> Knicks don’t have a traditional power forward or center under contract for next season, so Winslow, a left-hander in the mold of James Harden, isn’t a big need.
> 
> However, Winslow countered: “We’re both very versatile.
> 
> “You can look at Carmelo and how he fit in with Team USA there with LeBron [James], KD [Kevin Durant]. They all functioned well, all versatile guys,’’ Winslow said. “I definitely feel Carmelo and I can play alongside each other.’’
> 
> Winslow helped spearhead Duke’s surprising run to the national championship and said his “leadership’’ is among his best qualities.
> 
> “I have size, athleticism, defense and I’m somebody who can be thought of as a lockout defender with an ability to score different ways,’’ Winslow said. “My versatility at both ends can be very useful for any organization. I have a lot of potential down the road to be a great player on both ends of the court.’’


----------



## 29380

*Knicks eye ‘other’ Kentucky big man, who already feels snubbed*



> Kentucky big man Willie Cauley-Stein admitted he got an ego boost when the Knicks invited him for a workout Sunday at their Tarrytown, N.Y., training facility, even before the NBA draft lottery.
> 
> The Knicks are assured a top-5 pick and most mock drafts have the 6-foot-11 sophomore defensive specialist being taken no higher than sixth.
> 
> “It’s definitely intriguing,’’ Cauley-Stein said at the NBA draft combine. “Anytime a team that picks that high wants you to come in and work out, it’s got to perk your ears, like I’m really on their list and can be a top-5 pick.”
> 
> Knicks president Phil Jackson said in March he prefers an active defensive big man who can guard all spots on the floor. Cauley-Stein felt Jackson may have been referring to him — not his more acclaimed stablemate, Karl-Anthony Towns.
> 
> The Knicks, if they drop in the lottery to the fourth or fifth pick, are more likely to trade down and may feel Cauley-Stein still will be available.
> 
> His buddy, Towns, is expected to be the first or second pick in the draft and that projection always has befuddled Cauley-Stein, who feels he’s his teammate’s virtual equal. They formed a big-man tandem that came within two games of a perfect season, with the Wildcats finishing 38-1.
> 
> Cauley-Stein went on a friendly rant Thursday on his feeling that, if Towns is No. 1, maybe he’s 1A.
> 
> “When he came in with that persona on him that he is the No. 1 or No. 2 in the draft and you play against him, play with him, and like, s–t, what am I?’’ Cauley-Stein said.
> 
> “I’m doing the same stuff as he’s doing. I got stuff he can’t do, and he got stuff I can’t do. We play together and it meshes and goes together. And you just only can think:
> 
> Where am I on the board?
> 
> “If he’s No. 1 or No. 2 and the stuff he’s capable of, you go against him every day in practice and you’re doing stuff to him that makes his game better and he’s doing stuff to me that’s making my game better. You can only think about it like that. Where am I then? If he’s the No. 1 pick, am I the No. 2 or No. 3? What’s going on there? That’s how I’m looking at it. If he’s No. 1 pick, I’m trying to be better than him so I can be the No. 1 pick. I think I’m the No. 1 pick, you know what I’m saying? I’m the No. 10 pick? Nah. I do stuff other guys can’t do. It’s all up to draft day.’’
> 
> Jackson talked about his preference for having a defensive big man who can guard “extreme spots on the floor.’’ Cauley-Stein is noted for his ability to guard the pick-and-roll — a prime Knicks weakness the past two seasons.
> 
> “I heard that,’’ Cauley-Stein said. “It fits right in my alley. That’s what got me here.’’
> 
> Towns didn’t show up at the combine, feeling he had nothing to prove. Cauley-Stein wished Towns had come, to hang with the rest of the seven Kentucky draft prospects.
> 
> “Everyone else from the team is here,” Cauley-Stein said. “It would’ve been cool to spend more time with him before we split up for real.”
> 
> Draftexpress.com has Cauley-Stein back in the 5-hole on its latest mock draft, but many rank him lower because of his lack of offensive skills. He has also been branded as someone who may not love the game — which astounds him. He had to deal with those queries during team interviews in Chicago.
> 
> “I’m told I’m really artsy and I don’t really like art,’’ said Cauley-Stein, who once dyed his hair blond and has a swirl of tattoos. “That’s on me and have to deal with it. ‘And he’s a squirrelly dude.’ I’m a college kid. I don’t see myself not playing basketball, not being around. Do you love the game? I have to explain that to every single team.’’
> 
> While his active defense is his bread-and-butter, Cauley-Stein believes he has a jumper that is underrated.
> 
> “I’m excited to show people I can be an offensive presence,’’ he said.


----------



## 29380

*Karl-Anthony Towns on possibly going from Knicks fan to savior*




> _With the NBA Draft Lottery on Tuesday night, The Post’s Steve Serby talked with New Jersey native and former Kentucky star Karl-Anthony Towns, the potential No. 1 pick in June’s draft — and the apple of the eye of many Knicks fans._
> 
> Q: Do you burn to be great?
> 
> A: I burn to be a winner. That’s all I want to be. I don’t care if I scored 200 points in my career, but as long as I can be a winner, that’s the biggest thing with me. I’ve just always wanted to win at all levels. It’s more about winning than being great. I think greatness comes with winning. And you have to win first to be considered great.
> 
> Q: OK, hypothetically, let’s just say that the Knicks are lucky enough to land you: How would you feel being viewed the same way Patrick Ewing was viewed when Dave DeBusschere lucked into the top pick of the Lottery, as a savior?
> 
> A: (Chuckle) You know what? I guess it comes with the territory. It comes with the territory. We gotta be willing to take that stress head-on, and I feel I’m ready for that. If that needs to be my role — I don’t think that’s gonna be my role, I think I could just be a help to my teammates. I’m gonna try and work very hard to give them the best chance to win, but it’s not as a savior, you can’t do it all by yourself. That’s why no one is bigger than nobody else. Everyone’s helping each other to get to one common goal, and that’s to win a championship and win games.
> 
> Q: Well, how cool would it be having Spike Lee rooting for you?
> 
> A: (Laugh) It would be cool, the fact that you always see him at Knicks games and you get to witness it live, and actually rooting for you and not against you. But at the end of the day, wherever the chips fall the chips fall, I just want to be able to play in the league. Not many people get to do what we’re trying to embark on doing. And just to have the ability to say that I’m an NBA player will be a lifelong goal completed.
> 
> Q: I’m asking all these Knicks questions because Knicks fans are praying that you wind up with the Knicks.
> 
> A: It would be an honor, not only as a player, but as a Knicks fan, to be able to play for that organization. It’s gonna be, I guess a childhood dream — rooting for the Knicks all this time, and the next thing you know, you hear an organization call your name to go out there and give it your best shot. I think it would very cool, and really very honored and blessed to be able to play for them.
> 
> Q: What are your favorite New York city things?
> 
> A: I like the scenery. Times Square is awesome. Being able to walk around, I love going to New York, have some pizza. When I was younger, I played in Rucker Park once, it was awesome. There’s so much history behind New York, and so much history that it takes people lifetimes to realize it all.
> 
> Q: You and Jahlil Okafor will be linked together and compared over the next decade.
> 
> A: Just one great player. Me and him are really good friends. I admire his game.
> 
> Q: Is it important for you to be the No. 1 overall pick?
> 
> A: It’s important to be the best player I can be for my teammates. That’s what’s most important to me
> 
> Q: Do you think you should be the No. 1 overall pick?
> 
> A: I would be blessed just to play for any organization in the NBA. It’s all about just making the league and taking the next step.
> 
> Q: What drives you?
> 
> A: I just don’t want to fail. I want to try to be the best I can possibly be. And I think what drives me is my teammates. I want to give them the best version of myself, just like my parents taught me, at all given times, and I just want to be the best player I can possibly be for them. Not for myself, not to have 40, 50, 60 points, but to help us together get a W.
> 
> Q: How do you know so much about Phil Jackson already?
> 
> A: How much do we not know about Phil Jackson? His success speaks for itself in volumes.
> 
> Q: And what do you know about Derek Fisher?
> 
> A: He’s a champion, and he knows exactly how to win. The biggest thing is he knows how to win from the court. He knows what it takes as a team and as a player, what you need to sacrifice for the greater whole of everybody for a championship, and I think that’s a very big thing to have, especially in a coach when he knows exactly what his players need to do to win when he’s won multiple championships himself.
> 
> Q: Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> A: You don’t get many chances in life to see a player like Carmelo Anthony play. … It’s just amazing what he can do with the basketball in his hands, and what he can do for his team.
> 
> Q: Favorite Knicks?
> 
> A: You know what? I loved John Starks, and I loved Walt Frazier. I just loved watching them play. Growing up, I never had a lot of money, and the little time when my family did get cable, you’re able to watch the local games. I could never afford a League Pass or anything like that to watch any NBA games. NBA games come rarely on TNT, ESPN, but I could count on seeing the local teams every game. That was what MSG gave to me, also YES gave me the Nets. I just always kept the local teams very close to me. It was just something that I was guaranteed to watch a lot of NBA games and learn, and that’s why really I think my love for the Knicks started.
> 
> Q: You only saw Frazier in highlights, right?
> 
> A: Yup. Only Frazier in highlights. YouTube is one of the greatest inventions, especially for me as a player, it allowed me to really study a lot of players and be a much better player. Learning the way they operate, the way they played the game … and it also allowed me to, you know, add my little twist to a lot of parts of my game, and allowed me to be the player I am today. I just try to be very unique and started using their styles and learn from them and also add a little bit of my flavor also.
> 
> Q: You’ve studied big men, correct?
> 
> A: Yes, I’ve studied big men. We can run down a list: Tim Duncan, Hakeem Olajuwon, Shaquille O’Neal … I just love learning new things … Sam Bowie … Sam Perkins … the list goes on and on. One thing my dad always stressed to me is that, “If you want to be good at this game, Karl, you always have to make sure that you know the people who came before you, and respect their game.”
> 
> Q: In your view, who would you be a combination of?
> 
> A: I don’t know. … I just know that when I finish playing basketball, my main goal is hopefully not have people say I was like this, and I was like that, or I was a combination of this or that. My main goal is to finish my career and have people say, “He played like Karl-Anthony Towns.” I played like myself. I just want to be able to know that people remember me for doing it my way, and not anyone else’s.
> 
> Q: What did you like about Starks?
> 
> A: I just loved his tenacity. We all love him for going baseline against the Bulls, that’s one of the great moments, but I think one of the biggest things was the way he played, the way he shot. I just loved watching him play, and I loved that group of guys with him, especially with Patrick Ewing, I just loved that group of guys, and I thought they were a really great team. It was very fun to watch, especially when they showed the throwback games and I loved just watching them play.
> 
> Q: And Frazier?
> 
> A: The way he ran the team. He was The Man, he’s absolutely The Man, and there’s a reason why he’s so great — the fluidity he has, the way he carries himself on the court is amazing. That just shows how much confidence he really had in himself.
> 
> Q: How often did you go the Garden as a kid?
> 
> A: I never did. The first time I ever got to step in the Garden was for the Dominican team I played on this past summer against Team USA.
> 
> Q: And what was that experience like when you first set foot in the Garden?
> 
> A: Oh, absolute chills. It was chills up my spine, the fact that how many great players were able to be in that gym and I was able to step on the same court that, I mean, absolute great performances and also great players and also how many legends have stepped on that court also.
> 
> Q: Your on-court temperament?
> 
> A: I think the biggest thing with me is I’m just a guy who stays to himself. I don’t talk very much, I just let my game talk more for me. I just want to win. It’s not about personal stats, it’s about how many wins we can get and that’s the biggest thing with me.
> 
> Q: What kind of impact do you think you can make as a rookie?
> 
> A: I just want to be able to come into the system and I want to be able to do as much as possible as I can, and just contribute to the team as much as possible. If I can, I just want to be able to use my versatility and just be able to help the team in any given way possible. And also I just want to play my game, I just want to be able to help the team win more than anything.
> 
> Q: What areas of your game do you think you need to improve?
> 
> A: All of ’em. I want to improve every single part of my game. I never want to get complacent with anything in my game. I just want and try to be the best ball handler, the best dribbler, the best shooter, on the court at any given time. I’m just never gonna be pleased with anything until maybe the day I retire.
> 
> Q: Tell me in what ways you view yourself as a typical 19-year-old.
> 
> A: I just think the goofiness, how goofy I am. I just like being a kid. If you would ever walk into my house and turn my TV on, the first thing you’d probably see pop up is Cartoon Network. I just stay close, I stay close to who I am, I’m never gonna change for anyone, and I keep the way I am the way I am. I just want to be myself, and that’s who I’ll always be.
> Modal Trigger
> 
> Q: Why was it so important for you to write a five-page thank you note to the Kentucky fans?
> 
> A: My mom and my dad always told me, “If you’re gonna do something, Karl, make sure you do it to the best of your ability.” I just wanted to make sure the media knew how professional they were to me. I felt the best way to do that was to give them something hand-written by himself, not typed, but hand-written in my own handwriting just to express how I feel about how the season went and also to thank them so much about whatever they had done for me and my family and my brothers in this journey that we went through.
> 
> Q: Describe what you referred to as “the pain of 38-1.”
> 
> A: It’s hard to be so perfect, but yet so faulty. And, that’s what we were. We just … we couldn’t finish it out. We couldn’t be perfect, absolutely perfect with no fault. It hurts a lot to know how close we were to perfection, how far we really were. It hurts a lot to think that with everything we felt was going right, it wasn’t even about being perfect, it was more about winning a championship and the fact that we were not able to capitalize on that, for me personally, it will haunt me for the rest of my life.
> 
> Q: It sounds like you’re still not over it.
> 
> A: I won’t be over it for a very, very long time. I don’t think I’ll ever be over it.
> 
> Q: How would you assess the difference between Coach Turco and Coach Calipari?
> 
> A: (Laugh) [St. Joseph] coach [Dave] Turco’s more of the quiet guy. Both are excellent coaches, and both are Hall of Famers in their own aspect, too. I’ve been just blessed to have two of the best coaches, in my opinion, that the country has to offer.
> 
> Q: Coach Cal?
> 
> A: I can’t believe how great his hair is. I don’t know if he uses hair gel or that’s natural, but I definitely want some hair like that.
> 
> Q: Athletes in other sports you admire?
> 
> A: I’m an Albert Pujols fan.
> 
> Q: You like to play golf — any favorite golfers?
> 
> A: I love watching Rory McIroy play. I love Jordan Spieth. Of course, everyone’s a Tiger Woods fan at heart.
> 
> Q: You had a 3.96 GPA in high school. What subject kept you from a 4.0?
> 
> A: I got a B-plus in chemistry. I took the hardest one in the school — very, very hard. I tried my best. I put so many hours into chemistry, tried to master it — just couldn’t be perfect at it.
> 
> Q: Do you harbor hopes to play in the Olympics some day?
> 
> A: Of course. That’s my dream, that’s another dream, I just want to be able to play in the Olympics and represent my country, and be able to play for my mother. I mean, that’s one of the biggest things for any athlete is the ability to play for their country. It’s one of the biggest honors and blessings an athlete could ever in their lives.
> 
> Q: You would play for the US or the Dominican Republic?
> 
> A: Dominican Republic.
> 
> Q: Tell me the influence your father had in your life off the court and on the court.
> 
> A: Oh, he’s always been there for me, always taken care of me and just making sure that I could be the best I could possibly be. He’s the one who taught me the game of basketball, and look how far it’s taken me. So I have to give all thanks to him.
> 
> Q: Where did you guys play basketball?
> 
> A: Our main thing was we always played at Piscataway Vo-Tech. He was a head coach there for 20-plus years, and I just kept using that to my advantage.
> 
> Q: Did he ever show you clips of him playing?
> 
> A: No, he hasn’t. … But I’m not sure if I wanted to see that, you know? He wasn’t that good I heard. Nah, I’m just playing. I’ve never actually seen him play, I did see pictures of him playing, and I’m just surprised at his ability to jump and how he was able to do things. It was pretty impressive.
> 
> Q: Now give me a scouting report on your mom.
> 
> A: My mom has a great personality, very care-giving.
> 
> Q: Kevin Durant is your favorite player now. The late, great Len Bias was your favorite player.
> 
> A: I think the biggest thing is that he shows all of us, the generation coming up now, how fortunate you really are to play the game of basketball and how you shouldn’t take it for granted whatsoever.
> 
> Q: Superstitions.
> 
> A: I always listen to the same playlist every game, and I always do the same thing before every game in college also. I did the same stretches in the same order. On the court, when we’re like getting introductions, I always do the same thing before and I always pray during the National Anthem.
> 
> Q: Hobbies?
> 
> A: I love golf. I love playing video games. I love watching movies. I’m a huge Monopoly fan. I love playing Monopoly.
> 
> Q: Three dinner guests.
> 
> A: If we’re talking about basketball, I would love to talk to Michael Jordan, Magic Johnson and Len Bias. If we’re talking about comedy, oh, gotta be Charles Barkley, Shaquille O’Neal, Kevin Hart.
> 
> If I had to pick anybody, without it being like Jesus Christ himself, I like mythology. I definitely would probably pick Homer, Aristotle … Leonardo Da Vinci. Those are some of the greatest minds the world has ever seen and ever had on this planet.
> 
> Q: Any reason you didn’t mention me?
> 
> A: And of course, you sit in the highest chair possible, I promise you. In the King’s chair.
> 
> Q: Favorite movie.
> 
> A: “Space Jam.”
> 
> Q: Favorite actor.
> 
> A: I’m going Will Smith ’cause I look like him so much.
> 
> Q: Favorite entertainers.
> 
> A: Drake and Mac Miller.
> 
> Q: Favorite meal.
> 
> A: Chicken and rice, no doubt.
> 
> Q: Your sports fantasy.
> 
> A: I think sports fantasy is to win a championship. If I had a true sports fantasy, and it could be anything, I wish I could go back in time and win an NCAA championship, but can’t take back what’s gone now.
> 
> Q: What were the circumstances that Karlito came into being?
> 
> A: It’s funny, Coach Cal was in practice, and he kept saying that he thought I was talking to myself, to my shoulder. I didn’t believe I was doing it whatsoever. Coaches confirmed what he thought, they thought the same thing. Our coach, who is actually now the St. John’s assistant coach, Barry Rohrssen, Slice, he called it Karlito: “He’s talking to Karlito, Coach Cal.”
> 
> Q: How does Karlito feel about you maybe ending up with the Knicks?
> 
> A: Karlito is so elated to have the chance to even play in the NBA, I don’t think he really cares if he ends up playing in Antarctica, for all he cares. I know one thing — me and him are exactly the same, we just want to be able to play.
> 
> Q: What will be going on inside your guy as we get hours and minutes away from the Lottery Tuesday night?
> 
> A: I think what it’s really gonna come down to is the feeling like all the hard work to get to this point, all the stress that my family had to go through to get to this point, and everything I’ve had to do in my life to get to this point … I want to enjoy every minute of it. You only get one chance at it, and I just want to enjoy every second of it.
> 
> Q: What message would you give to New York Knick fans about Karl-Anthony Towns if the chips do fall their way?
> 
> A: It would be an honor and a privilege to play for your basketball team. I just want to be able to play the game of basketball that I am blessed and honored to play for the New York Knicks. I just would love to win, and that’s what I would try to do every game, to give us the best chance to bring another championship home to MSG.


----------



## 29380




----------



## TheAnswer

Can't fucking wait, waited all season for this.

Hope we end up in the top two and take who ever is remaining between JO and Towns. I think Phil is leaning towards JO. 

I like Russell too tho. Would be hyped if we got either of those three.


----------



## bball2223

TheAnswer said:


> Can't fucking wait, waited all season for this.
> 
> Hope we end up in the top two and take who ever is remaining between JO and Towns. I think Phil is leaning towards JO.
> 
> I like Russell too tho. Would be hyped if we got either of those three.


Agreed.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600768171470102528


----------



## 29380

Knicks pick 4th

So the pick will probably be Mudiay or Winslow and more than likely traded


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600828715761795072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600828834007613441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600829174232784896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600829437924478977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600829731001466880


----------



## Adam

@Ender are you at all concerned that you guys are goink to pay Phil Jackson $12 million to not get the current playstyle of the NBA?


----------



## Bogg

Jose Calderon, Emmanuel Mudiay, Demarre Carroll, Carmelo Anthony, and Greg Monroe - your 2015-2016 New York Knicks?


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600833396655415296


----------



## 29380

Adam said:


> @Ender are you at all concerned that you guys are goink to pay Phil Jackson $12 million to not get the current playstyle of the NBA?


I don't care about how Dolan spends his money and Jackson is probably gone and replaced by Isiah Thomas if/when they miss the playoffs next season.


----------



## 29380

Bogg said:


> Jose Calderon, Emmanuel Mudiay, Demarre Carroll, Carmelo Anthony, and Greg Monroe - your 2015-2016 New York Knicks?


Replace Monroe with Hibbert and maybe Carroll with Danny Green


----------



## Bogg

Ender said:


> Replace Monroe with Hibbert and maybe Carroll with Danny Green


Six of one, half-dozen of another. Either way I think the Knicks are well-positioned to win the Atlantic next year, particularly if Toronto detonates things. For the record, I think Hibbert opts in to his contract and the Pacers trade him for a second first-round pick in this draft and some cap relief.


----------



## 29380

Bogg said:


> For the record, I think Hibbert opts in to his contract and the Pacers trade him for a second first-round pick in this draft and some cap relief.


We'll see the I doubt the Pacers haven't pissed David Falk with the way they've handled Hibbert so don't see Falk letting the them get something for him.


----------



## Bogg

Ender said:


> We'll see the I doubt the Pacers haven't pissed David Falk with the way they've handled Hibbert so don't see Falk letting the them get something for him.


Here's the thing though - Hibbert's unlikely to get that $16ish million in the first year of his next deal, and he'd be signing a contract under the smaller, "current" cap rather than the much bigger cap that kicks in next summer. The most lucrative solution for Hibbert (and thus Falk) is for Roy to opt in, go to a team where he can play in a favorable situation, and then hit free agency in one of the goofiest, most cap-flush summers ever. I mean, would Cleveland _really_ say no to Hibbert for Brendan Haywood's non-guaranteed contract, Mike Miller, and the 24th pick in the draft?


----------



## 29380

Bogg said:


> Here's the thing though - Hibbert's unlikely to get that $16ish million in the first year of his next deal, and he'd be signing a contract under the smaller, "current" cap rather than the much bigger cap that kicks in next summer.


I could see the Knicks after they strike out on Gasol and LMA giving him $14-15M AAV this offseason or a one year deal worth $16+ M.



> I mean, would Cleveland _really_ say no to Hibbert for Brendan Haywood's non-guaranteed contract, Mike Miller, and the 24th pick in the draft?


Probably they have Mozgov on a nice price, paying Varejao $10 AAV, and Tristan Thompson is a RFA they _have_ to pay.


----------



## bball2223

Will be happy with Russell or Mudiay.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600839012576841728


----------



## Bogg

Ender said:


> Probably they have Mozgov on a nice price, paying Varejao $10 AAV, and Tristan Thompson is a RFA they _have_ to pay.


I don't know - they don't necessarily _have_ to pay Thompson, and even if they do they can probably afford to pay the tax for one year before the supercap kicks in. Particularly if they don't win a title this year and get desperate. 

Even if you don't like the Cleveland fit, there are other teams that could use him (Boston comes to mind), and there's too much of a risk that he winds up having to settle for $30 million over 3 for him to opt out now, IMO.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600847650003492864


----------



## TheAnswer

Towns/JO/Russ/Manny. That'll be the order, no surprises or any of that shit. Pretty disappointing to fall to 4, being the only team to fall is a beautiful tragedy of its own.

I'm warming up on NYK taking Manny, he seems like a good fit for the triangle and was heavily hyped over the past year as a top player. Needs to improve on his J and all around shooting, but other than that I think he'll be a good fit. 

Not buying PJ taking Winslow/WCS/Kaminksky. 

Jesus man, hope FA does NYK good.


----------



## 29380

*Knicks’ draft attention turns to 2 star guards*




> The Knicks’ focus now shifts from a debate between big-man studs Karl-Anthony Towns and Jahlil Okafor to head-scratching over the worth of point guards Emmanuel Mudiay and D’Angelo Russell, who have battled each other since eighth grade.
> 
> Now armed with the fourth pick of the draft, the Knicks probably won’t even have the choice of the big two. Philadelphia should get first crack at No. 3 and there are rumblings they are locked in on Ohio State’s Russell.
> 
> That could be just fine for the Knicks, as Mudiay fits the bill in Phil Jackson’s vision of a big lead guard. The 6-foot-5 Mudiay is not a great shooter, but he’s explosive and a heady passer. Mudiay played one year in China after high school, was injured for two months and is less heralded than Russell.
> 
> Both were at the lottery at the Hilton Hotel on Tuesday night and expressed a desire to get to the Knicks. Russell said at last week’s NBA Draft Combine in Chicago that he and Carmelo Anthony could “do some damage.”
> 
> “I feel I’m the type of player to come into that situation and really make the best of it, following in Carmelo’s footsteps,’’ Russell said. “It would be a blessing [to play in New York]. It’s the mecca.’’
> 
> Russell, who interviewed with Jackson in Chicago, admitted at the combine he “had no intel’’ on the triangle offense and had barely heard of it until recently. He obviously got some ribbing over that remark.
> 
> “I’m familiar with it now,’’ Russell said jokingly. “I had to do my research.’’
> 
> Mudiay did not attend last week’s combine as expected, so he hasn’t met with any clubs. He said his “team’’ felt he “didn’t need to go.” On Monday, Mudiay raved about Jackson during a Times Square appearance, saying the Knicks president could make him “great.’’
> 
> After the lottery, Mudiay added to that praise.
> 
> “He’s a legend, so everything that he’s going to say or try to give advice, I would listen,” Mudiay said. “Ten-plus championships, so why not try to learn from that?’’
> 
> Said Mudiay of Anthony: “He’s a superstar in this league, somebody who knows the game in and out. He’d definitely give me good advice if I was to go there.’’
> 
> Russell and Mudiay likely will pop up as the third and fourth picks on most mock drafts, but the former Dallas high school star said he feels he could have gone higher if he had played in college.
> 
> “Of course everyone still gonna think they’re the No. 1 player,’’ Mudiay said. “It’s really what the teams need. Some teams needs bigs, some need guards.’’


----------



## 29380

*Knicks GM: No. 4 pick not 'setback,' keeping options open*


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

New options now that the Knicks are slotted at #4:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

As it stands, the most likely scenario is that the Knicks get Mudiay and then sign Greg Monroe in FA. They'd then still have ~$10M in spend on other players, so I don't think the door is totally closed on the Knicks being a playoff contender next season.


----------



## 29380

*Knicks have options with fourth pick, but one seems most likely*



> While Knicks president Phil Jackson isn’t married to the fourth pick awarded at Tuesday’s draft lottery, the consensus among league executives is he will ultimately hold onto it, especially if the Knicks fall deeper in love with point guard Emmanuel Mudiay or Duke forward Justise Winslow.
> 
> Knicks general manager Steve Mills said after the disappointment of falling to No. 4 that the club will “explore all options.’’ But a person debriefed on the front office’s thinking said trading down is not a top priority because the goal is to get the best player in a deal, not a second asset. If the Knicks ultimately judge Mudiay, Winslow or Kentucky big man Willie Cauley-Stein as most impactful, they will stay put. Jackson said after the season the chances of them trading the pick would increase if they fell to the fifth pick.
> 
> In trading down, the Knicks have the wherewithal to inherit a low-salaried veteran or younger player without giving up a pawn because they have four trade exceptions — ranging from $2 million-$6 million — that expire draft night.
> 
> However, the Knicks will need a team to really want to move up for the likes of Mudiay, Winslow or Cauley-Stein, whom Pacers president Larry Bird is said to crave. The Pacers, who pick 11th, have a stack of veterans, including defensive-minded backup center Ian Mahinmi, who is slated to make $4 million next season. The Knicks have a strong need for a defensive big man and could swap picks, take Mahinmi and ask for another future first-rounder.
> 
> Denver may be willing to move up from No. 7 and swap picks while giving up ex-Knick Wilson Chandler for the Knicks’ $6 million trade exception. He’s a rotation player, but it would eat $6.7 million of their 2015 cap space.
> 
> “Teams are ripe for movement and are open to it,’’ one pro personnel director said.
> The thinking is the Knicks could add a veteran rotation player and perhaps still get Cauley-Stein, Winslow, Frank Kaminsky or Stanley Johnson.
> 
> Since the Knicks don’t have a pick next year, they also have interest in acquiring a 2016 first-rounder to move back as that would not cut into their 2015 cap space.
> 
> “They’re going to be really bad next year so might as well,’’ one Western Conference executive said.
> 
> “They will do their due diligence,’’ another NBA executive said. “There’s going to be talks. It’s all about how much they are asking for.’’
> 
> The Western Conference executive said: “I don’t think there’s going to be a tremendous push to jump up to four and get Mudiay or Winslow. Winslow is a nice player. He’s not a game-changer.’’
> 
> Perhaps the Kings, who have the sixth pick, would have parted with stud center/troublemaker DeMarcus Cousins for the No. 1 or 2 pick in going after Karl-Anthony Towns or Jahlil Okafor but not to move up only two spots.
> 
> According to several scouts interviewed Wednesday, Mudiay, who played in China, has a lot going for him — his 6-foot-5 size, athleticism and passing ability. But all were concerned about his perimeter shot and whether he’ll be an elite defender. Winslow at least has that proven defensive zeal and Carmelo Anthony has taken a liking to him. Anthony has also warned a rookie point guard has a steep “learning curve.’’
> 
> “He has to improve his shooting,’’ one NBA scout said of Mudiay. “He needs to shoot better, finish better and defend better at this level. You can’t look into his heart and see how big it is. That’s what defense is — whether they have the desire to defend.’’
> 
> Mudiay skipped the draft combine and hasn’t met with teams yet as has point guard D’Angelo Russell, favored to go No. 3 to the Sixers.
> 
> Bird told The New York Times of Mudiay: “Very hard, very hard. We had people over [in China] and he got hurt. It’s a very tough situation to be in. … And now we just have to work out and see what he is. You can’t go by high-school stats. They’re all good in high school.”
> 
> The Knicks place heavy emphasis on the interview process, feeling character is huge. They have more than a month to sort it out.
> 
> “Love for competition, that’s our biggest need,’’ Knicks coach Derek Fisher said during ESPN’s broadcast of the combine. “If it’s the NBA draft, you’ll find talent no matter what number it is. But it’s the right talent. That’s really what we’re looking for, which might be a departure from years in the past. But that’s our goal right now.’’


*How Mudiay went from Congo to Texas to China to draft prospect*
*What’s to like about D’Angelo Russell and Emmanuel Mudiay?*


----------



## Marcus13

Apparently Okafor is already acting like a bitch and saying he won't play for the T-Wolves


----------



## 29380

*How does Justise Winslow fit with the Knicks?* 



> With the NBA Draft less than a month away, we're taking a look at how potential lottery picks fit with the New York Knicks. Forward Justise Winslow is one player who may be on the board for New York, which has the fourth pick.
> 
> Below is a look at how Winslow could impact the Knicks:
> 
> How will Winslow fit the triangle?
> 
> Winslow is a strong passer and cutter. As such, scouts believe he’ll be a good fit for the Knicks’ offense.
> 
> “He‘s versatile forward with good size and strength,” ESPN NBA Draft Insider Fran Fraschilla says. “He’d be good in the pinch post area; he’d be great cutting off a post action. He’s also a good ball handler for a forward.”
> 
> All of those attributes fit Phil Jackson’s signature offense, which emphasizes cutting and the ability to make quick reads with the ball based on the defense’s positioning.
> 
> The reviews for Winslow are less certain when it comes to shooting.
> 
> He knocked down 41 percent of his 3-point attempts at Duke as a freshman, but some observers, such as Fraschilla, wonder how well his shot translates to the NBA. Part of this is due to his low free-throw percentage (64 percent). Winslow will be 19 in his rookie season, though, so it’s logical to think that he can improve in his area under the Knicks’ coaching staff.
> 
> Wally Szczerbiak, a Knicks analyst on MSG and a CBS Sports Network college basketball analyst, sees Winslow’s positional versatility as a plus for the Knicks.
> 
> “I think he’s a Lamar Odom type. He’s not as big but he can play the 3, he can possibly swing out to the 2 in the NBA,” Szczerbiak says.
> 
> That positional versatility leads to our next question …
> 
> How can he complement Carmelo?
> 
> If Winslow plays small forward for the Knicks, that could shift Carmelo Anthony to power forward. As we noted last week, the Knicks have been a better team with Anthony at power forward in recent seasons.
> 
> Last season, they outscored opponents by 5.7 points per 48 minutes when Anthony played power forward, per 82games.com. Conversely, they were outscored by 7.2 points per 48 minutes with Anthony at small forward in 2014-15.
> 
> Winslow’s presence can also help Anthony on defense. He's 6-6 1/2 with a 6-10 wingspan and a chiseled 225-pound frame, so he can guard the opponent’s small forward. That would allow Anthony to guard the opposing power forward.
> 
> The defensive alignment with Anthony at power forward accounted for some of the point differential mentioned above. This would save Anthony from having to chase small forwards around the perimeter.
> 
> Winslow can benefit from Anthony as well.
> 
> He showed in college that he can exploit a defense when a teammate is double-teammed.
> 
> “He was a key when they started double-teamming [Jahlil] Okafor [at Duke],” Szczerbiak says. “He was the roamer, got a lot of shots, cut to the basket, got a lot of passes and offensive rebounds.”
> 
> If Winslow can establish the same symbiotic relationship with Anthony, the young forward could be a value piece for the Knicks.
> 
> Scouts also see Winslow as a high-IQ player and a tireless worker. He’s won titles while playing against his age group for Team USA. He also won a national title in college. Those are intangible attributes that could appeal to Anthony and Jackson.
> 
> What will he bring on defense?
> 
> Most observers believe Winslow will earn his playing time in 2015-16 on the defensive end, where he does some of his best work.
> 
> “He’s a guy that can defend two positions and he rebounds outside of his area,” says Ryan Blake, the senior scouting consultant for the NBA. “There’s going to be a learning curve. He’s coming up as a freshman and he’s going to be finding quicker, stronger players. But he’s got the potential to be a good wing defender.”
> 
> Scouts project Winslow as a player who is strong enough to fight through screens on pick-and-rolls and versatile enough to switch onto a quicker player on such plays.
> 
> This would benefit New York, which ranked 25th in the NBA defending the pick-and-roll ball handler, per Synergy Sports.
> 
> Winslow should also be able to rebound well at the next level; he pulled down nine rebounds per 40 minutes at Duke to go along with 1.8 blocks and 1.2 steals.
> 
> The Knicks, of course, need all the help they can get on defense and on the boards. They finished 28th in defensive efficiency and 28th in rebound rate, which measures the percentage of missed shots a team rebounds.
> 
> Given those poor numbers, it’s not hard to see why the Knicks, according to ESPN’s Chad Ford, are “big fans” of Winslow’s.
> 
> “Winslow is a versatile player, he’s a share-the-wealth guy,” Blake says. “He passes the ball well, he can be that DeMarre Carroll-guy in the triangle for them. I think he could fit well in New York.”


*How can Mudiay help the Knicks?*



> With the NBA Draft less than a month away, we're taking a look at how potential lottery picks fit with the New York Knicks. Point guard Emmanuel Mudiay is one player who may be on the board for New York, which has the fourth pick.
> 
> Below is a look at how Mudiay could impact the Knicks:
> 
> How will Mudiay fit in the triangle?
> 
> Mudiay showed in China that he thrives in the pick-and-roll, a play that isn’t prevalent in the triangle offense.
> 
> Derek Fisher’s Knicks ran the pick-and-roll on 11 percent of their plays last season, which ranked 28th in the league. But they did increase the frequency of pick and roll plays throughout the year. Maybe bringing Mudiay in forces them to run more pick-and-roll this season?
> 
> “You know that the organization is married to the triangle, but we also know that when the clock went low in Chicago and Los Angeles they gave the ball to Michael (Jordan) and Kobe (Bryant) and got out of the way. So if there are ways to use Mudiay in isolation and pick-and-roll, it would be to his benefit because it’s one of his strengths,” ESPN NBA Draft Insider Fran Fraschilla says. “It would have to be some adjustment on the part of the coaching staff to put him in more pick-and-roll.”
> 
> At 6-foot-5 with a 6-foot-8.5 wingspan, Mudiay has the physical attributes that Phil Jackson covets in his guards (think 6-foot-6 guard Ron Harper). This allows him to see over the defense for entry passes and passes to cutters – two cornerstones of the triangle. Mudiay also rebounds well for his position (six rebounds per game in 10 CBA regular season games), which would help a Knicks club that ranked 28th in the league in defensive rebounding rate and 29th in offensive rebounding.
> 
> “He’s a great board man for his size,” says Ryan Blake, the senior scouting consultant for the NBA.
> 
> Mudiay’s size, speed and quickness also lead most to believe that he will be able to get to the rim frequently in the NBA. This could benefit a Knicks team that finished in the bottom third in drives and points off of drives last season.
> 
> “He also causes fouls and gets to the free throw line,” notes Wally Szczerbiak, a Knicks analyst on MSG and a CBS Sports Network college basketball analyst.
> 
> Again, this quality may help a Knicks team that finished 27th in free throw rate. Though it should be noted that Mudiay shot just 50 percent from the free throw line in China and struggled with his perimeter shooting (30 percent from beyond the arc).
> 
> So the Knicks coaching staff would have to help Mudiay with his shot, since perimeter shooting from the guards is a key component of the offense.
> 
> How can he complement Carmelo?
> 
> Fraschilla notes that Mudiay’s ability to penetrate the defense should help Carmelo Anthony – and any other Knick on the floor with him.
> 
> “The whole idea of a point guard (like Mudiay) who can get into the paint is about creating easy opportunities for his teammates,” Fraschilla says.
> 
> If the Knicks can find a player who can create easy looks for Anthony, it’s logical to think that this could give Anthony a better chance at remaining healthy and productive over the remaining four years of his contract. Though, admittedly, this assumption is based on many factors that are difficult to predict, such as if opposing teams will even leave Anthony alone to help on a driving Mudiay.
> 
> What will he bring on defense?
> 
> New York languished in the bottom third in the league in opponent field goal percentage in the paint for much of the season and was in the bottom five in opponent 3-point field goal percentage.
> 
> If Mudiay develops into the defender that many scouts project him to be, he should help the Knicks in both areas. Observers believe he'll have the strength to get over screens in pick-and-roll situations and the quickness to stay in front of most guards.
> 
> “He played with grown men in China. There’s no reason he should not become a very good defender because he’s got positional size, speed, quickness and strength,” Fraschilla said. “It’s just now a matter of ‘want to’ from him. My dealing with him is he’s a high-character kid.”


----------



## 29380

*Wildcats' Trey Lyles just may be the Kentucky big man Knicks draft*



> Even with Karl Anthony-Towns expected to be the first overall pick in next month’s NBA Draft, the Knicks may stick with the philosophy of taking the best Kentucky big man available.
> 
> While Towns and Willie Cauley-Stein have garnered the most attention, the Knicks for months have been enamored with Trey Lyles, according to a team source. Lyles is a 6-foot-10 forward out of Indianapolis who Phil Jackson sees as a good fit for the triangle offense.
> 
> Would the Knicks select Lyles with the fourth overall pick? Crazier things have happened and if Jackson truly believes Lyles, the 2014 Indiana Mr. Basketball who was born in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, and has played internationally for the U.S. and Canada, is worth it, perhaps he’ll make the move. A more plausible scenario would be for the Knicks to trade down, since most draft experts don’t see him as a top 10 pick.
> 
> The X-factor is what the Los Angeles Lakers do or don’t do with the second pick. There is already talk of Jackson’s former club considering Ohio State guard D’Angelo Russell which would leave Duke’s Jahlil Okafor available to Sixers at No. 3. Philadelphia already has a Nerlens Noel and Joel Embiid on its roster and could potentially use the pick in a trade or pass on Okafor. In that case, the Knicks would select Okafor, thus erasing the pain of falling from two to four at the Draft Lottery.
> 
> But if Towns, Russell and Okafor are off the board, Jackson will have a tough choice to make. Point guard Emmanuel Mudiay may seem like the logical pick, but Jackson’s teams historically never feature a top point guard. And with Jose Calderon already under contract and the Knicks convinced that Langston Galloway can be a contributing player on a good team, Jackson may ignore Mudiay, who spent last season in China.
> 
> The Knicks scouted Kentucky extensively during the season. Jackson even made a trip to Lexington to see John Calipari’s team practice, and the word from people associated with the Wildcats is that the Knicks were impressed with Lyles.


----------



## 29380

*Justise Winslow is the answer the Knicks need in 2015 NBA Draft*


----------



## 29380

*Mudiay scheduled to work out for Knicks*



> Point guard Emmanuel Mudiay will have an individual workout with the New York Knicks before the NBA draft, SMU coach Larry Brown said.
> 
> The Knicks will pick fourth and have scouted Mudiay extensively.
> 
> Mudiay will also work out for the Minnesota Timberwolves, Los Angeles Lakers and Philadelphia 76ers, Brown said.
> 
> The Timberwolves have the top pick in the 2015 NBA draft. The Lakers pick second, followed by the Sixers.
> 
> It’s common for teams with high first-round picks to work out multiple players in the weeks leading up to the draft. So it's presumptive to assume that any team that works Mudiay out will have a strong interest in him. But the opportunity to watch Mudiay play in person is important, since he spent the past season playing in China -- a world away from most NBA scouts.
> 
> “I think anybody that watches him play and works him out and gets to meet him is going to feel pretty good about him,” Brown said by telephone on Wednesday.
> 
> Mudiay has been in regular contact with Brown in recent weeks. Mudiay originally committed to play college basketball for Brown at SMU but later decided to play this season in the Chinese Basketball Association.
> 
> The 6-foot-5, 200-pound powerhouse guard is perhaps the biggest unknown of the top prospects in the draft.
> 
> Mudiay’s size, speed and quickness lead many scouts to believe that he will be able to get to the rim frequently in the NBA. Some scouts also think he can develop into a strong off- and on-ball defender.
> 
> Brown thinks Mudiay would have helped SMU compete for the national title if he decided to play for the Mustangs this season.
> 
> “I truly believe Emmanuel has a chance to be one of the great young point guards in the NBA, and I don’t just say that lightly because I have a tremendous amount of respect for the guys who are playing that position,” said Brown, who had an acrimonious run as Knicks coach in 2005-06. “… I think the way Knicks fans respect the game and appreciate good basketball the way they do, they’d love a player like Emmanuel.”
> 
> Brown downplays the notion that an elite point guard like Mudiay wouldn’t fit well in Phil Jackson’s triangle offense.
> 
> “I’ve watched Phil coach, and he’s tailored the triangle based on his personnel,” Brown said. “When Michael [Jordan] played, the triangle didn’t look like it did when Shaq [O’Neal] and Kobe [Bryant] played. I think there are so many ways in the triangle that you can utilize Emmanuel. You don’t get 11 rings without being able to adjust to your personnel.”
> 
> Brown believes Mudiay can help the Knicks get points in transition and slow down opposing guards. New York struggled in both areas during its 17-win campaign last season.
> 
> “I don’t think people are putting enough emphasis on how important it is to have a point guard who can defend,” Brown said.
> 
> For more on how scouts and analysts see Mudiay fitting with the Knicks, click here.
> 
> According to reports, the Knicks are also scheduled to work out Duke guard Quinn Cook and Colorado State big man J.J. Avila. SNY.tv first reported Mudiay’s workouts.


----------



## 29380

* Knicks to work out Justise Winslow on Monday*

*Knicks to work out Mudiay on Tuesday*

*Knicks to work out Cauley-Stein on June 16*


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607546533857263617
Ehh


----------



## 29380




----------



## R-Star

I think they would be stupid to pass on Mudiay. 

I could see the guy being a top point guard in this league if he learns how to shoot at an average clip.


----------



## UD40

At this point I'm expecting a workout. Seems like they're linked to everyone.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609440291385421826
*Mudiay’s bonding session with Fisher gets him thinking Knicks*


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

*Will Justise Winslow's versatility make him a star in the NBA?*

*How a lifetime of competitive fire molded Justise Winslow into Knicks option*

*Russell: 'I can definitely thrive' in triangle*


----------



## 29380

> *Knicks open to trading their draft pick:* Knicks general manager Steve Mills, who was interviewed alongside Jackson, said the team has fielded calls from “a lot of teams” about trading the No. 4 overall pick in next week's draft. Jackson said the team is “exploring all our possibilities.”
> 
> ESPN’s Chad Ford reported that the Knicks have considered trading the pick if Jahlil Okafor, Karl-Anthony Towns and D’Angelo Russell are off of the board.
> 
> _Jackson said the Knicks will likely take a wing or a guard in the draft and try to fill their deficiencies in the front court through free agency._
> 
> “We’re going to have to search out some big men,” he said.


http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york-knicks/post/_/id/62322/jackson-discusses-draft-free-agency-isiah


----------



## 29380

*Winslow: I'd be "great fit" with Knicks*


----------



## RollWithEm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613682057974280193


----------



## ThaTrigga

Hey, hi! I'm new here, I'm a big Knicks fan! 

I agree with the fact that Phil Jackson did a very good job until now, but I wouldn't call it great. Why? Two reasons: he couldn't get rid of Jose Calderon, and he should have waited before putting poor unexperienced Derek Fisher on the bench. I understand he needs someone who undestands the Triangle offense as a coach, but in his place, I would have tried to recruit a college coach, because I think the spirit of the Triangle is close to the team spirit found in most top NCAA teams. The Bulls got Hoiberg, for instance, and I think he could have learned and taught that offense.


----------



## 29380

The Fisher hire is fine probably paying him too much but whatever, wish they gave him a better staff though.


----------



## ThaTrigga

He's going to improve anyway. I guess the most important element is the players "buying" the Triangle offense, which was not really obvious last season, given the contract status of most of them.


----------



## 29380

Not sure how much Fisher himself "buys" the triangle went away from it a lot as the season came to an end.


----------



## ThaTrigga

Yes, at times it was quite unclear if they (Jackson and Fisher) were willing to stick to it or not. I forgive them, though, that was a very depressing season and it was easy to lose yourself at one point :/


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613817779309932544


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613862288215420928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613869311610982401


----------



## 29380

*Porzingis ‘frustrated’ Knicks workout was cut short, would ‘love’ to play in New York*


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614113153660657664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614115093698203649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614116641295704064


----------



## RollWithEm

Mudiay seems like the type of player that would excel in that New York market.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614190127024349184


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614192561377398785


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614212458178330624
Steve Mills Clarence Gaines


----------



## Adam

Ender said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614212458178330624
> Steve Mills Clarence Gaines


"Who do I pick to make this all about how much smarter I am than everyone else?"


----------



## 29380

*Meet the Euro prodigy who seems unlike the flops who came before him
*


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614225983189721088


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614226399491158017


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614227362457251840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614227914628931584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614227926419173376


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614246745288142849


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614272686081077248


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614277887320027136


----------



## RollWithEm

Good job by the Knicks going young really fast.


----------



## RollWithEm

Carmelo feels "betrayed" by Jackson after Porzingis pick



> Carmelo Anthony feels “completely hoodwinked and betrayed by Phil Jackson’’ after the Knicks traded Tim Hardaway Jr. and selected European project Kristaps Porzingis with the fourth pick of the draft, according to a radio report by ESPN’s Stephen A. Smith.
> 
> The report cited sources close to Anthony, who is currently in Las Vegas for his wife La La’s birthday.
> 
> “All they said was he’s furious, he’s livid, he feels completely hoodwinked and betrayed by Phil Jackson,’’ Smith said. “He feels like he was lied to and sold a bill of goods. He’s willing to concede he wanted his money, but he didn’t know it would be like this and this bad. He can’t believe the second season for Phil Jackson he has to look forward to being worse than last season was.”


Why don't they just put Melo on the block and see what young pieces they can get for him while they have the chance? He could help a team like the Jazz become a playoff team. He could help the Pelicans become a contender. We know the Bulls have expressed interest in the past. There's got to be some kind of deal out there.


----------



## 29380

Has a no trade clause hopefully they can move him for picks to a team like Dallas.


----------



## RollWithEm

Ender said:


> Has a no trade clause hopefully they can move him for picks to a team like Dallas.


That would be another good option.


----------



## HB

Thought they had a good draft. Melo does seem like the odd man out. Grant is a rotation player and Prozingis has a ton of upside. They'll suck for a while, maybe they'll be entertaining to watch.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619161638881611776


----------



## HB

How are your draft picks looking in summer league? Jerian Grant in particular


----------



## 29380

HB said:


> How are your draft picks looking in summer league? Jerian Grant in particular


They've played relatively well, Grant been good just a little careless with the ball.


----------



## HB

Way too early but what I am seeing of Porzingis is pretty good.


----------



## 29380

He'll need a year to get stronger but I think he can make positive contributions playing 18-20 mins a game next season which is great for a rookie.


----------

